# cups and pounds conversion factor -salt



## snowangel

Good morning, 
Can anyone please tell me how many 1 cup measuring cups of rock salt are in a pound of rock salt? Does anyone know if Kosher salt like you put in an ice cream churn would be approximately like measuring the rock salt used to melt snow? Thanks!!!!:waving:


----------



## snowangel

*salt cups to pounds*

I found out so far that Kosher salt contains two measuring cups per pound. However, Kosher salt is NOT comparable to safety salt, per the Morton salt company. I still don't have the information I really need - which is, how many cups of salt are in a pound of safety salt? If anyone knows or can find out easily, please let me know, and thanks!


----------



## Frozen001

Can I ask why you need to know this....


----------



## snowangel

*why I need the conversion factor*

Well to tell you the truth, I need the information for a friend. I didn't ask him why he wanted to know. I assume he has a good reason or he wouldn't ask me to research this!

He's in the snow removal business, and he simply asked me to get online and see if I could find the answer for him - how many kitchen measuring cups - you know, one cup measures like you would use for flour or sugar - can you get out of a pound of road treatment salt?

So, if any of you happen to know, please send a little reply! Thanks so much

Snow Angel :salute:


----------



## Frozen001

How about this:

1) Get a measuring cup
2) Weigh it
3) fill cup with salt
4) weigh cup and salt
5) subtract #2 from #4
6) Divide weight of bag by #5
7) Done

I see no point in knowing this, but maybe I am crazy


----------



## SnoFarmer

Frozen001 said:


> How about this:
> I see no point in knowing this, but maybe I am crazy


LOL... But, rock salt comes in different sises, ie #coarse, fine etc etc... so the finer the salt is, the denser it is, thus weighting more. :waving:

Kosher???? What weights more non-Kosher salt or Kosher salt???

snowangel "Well to tell you the truth, I need the information for a friend."

For A friend!!! Hoooo-o.k.!!! wink, wink......

lol ,,,


----------



## SnoFarmer

O.K. so it's raining and I was bord... lol 

How much does your salt weight 

Two cups of coarse rock salt (solar salt) weights 1.6lb.:waving: 
So, is this going to be a 25# 40#, or a 50# bag?
Can we carry thay out to your car for you?


----------



## snowangel

*cups to pounds conversion factor*

SnoFarmer - THANKS so much! That's exactly what I needed to know.

Ok, the rest of you - yes, it was a very "special" friend who asked me to find this out.  (blush)

And no, when he asks me for something - I don't waste any time asking questions as to why! (I am very well trained!) :salute:

And no, I still don't know why he wanted this information, but thanks anyway to all who replied. And if I find out why, I will be sure to post it here.

Snow


----------



## TomJ

I smell something fishy here.


----------

